# Unique Very Narrow N Scale Train Layout for ATHEARN Old Time NScale Steam Engines Pic



## Sandman007 (Aug 15, 2010)

Howdy I finished a very unique narrow N Scale layout for the Athearn Steam Engines 2-6-0s and 2-8-0s, this layout is using Tomix sharp radius 140mm and 177mm which is a 11 1/2 and 14 1/2 circle. This took allot of time and research. More detail, pics and video at website below if interested. 




















http://home.pacbell.net/lonny007/BandLTrainLayouts.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sandman,

Beautiful ... really beautiful. Very clever to incorporate the layout into a piece of furniture. But I'm a bit confused ... that's TWO different layouts you're showing there, right? Similar but different?

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Matt LeBlanc (May 3, 2010)

Maybe the other side?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi sandman, 

That's a real nice decorative layout... 
Reminds me a little of the Marklin ready made layouts. That double 8 loopback is an interesting design because the trains go in two directions instead of just round and round. 

Hey... you know sandman? Since there are no buildings and if the tunnel holes are big enough, you might be able to run narrow gauge HOn3 trains on there, too! They'd be *perfect* for those tight curved hilly mountain tracks! 

Hope your sale goes well. 

Take Care,

Greg


----------



## Sandman007 (Aug 15, 2010)

Howdy thanks for the compliments, yes thats 2 different layouts, both complete, I may grass the one with wood trestle like the greener one. Buildings and structures are in the works, those little guys take some time to build and paint.
Ya I thought it was definitely a unique layout, makes it nice for in the house for someone that didnt have a whole lot of room. I will search the Marklin ready made layouts, and HOn3. Thanks for feedback!


----------

